# Tile flooring ,back splashes showers



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi i have been in the flooring business and construction for over twenty years. Offering discount on installing tile or wood for all pff members, also offering my discount at florida tile which is a good savings let me help with your next flooring remodel or repair. We also do home and commercial building maintenance repair here are some pics.thanks:d


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

*floors*

Any experience with commercial rubber flooring in restaurants?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

i have actually done a few repairs, and installed all kinds of roll out flooring for gyms and hotels used to install for fitness master let me know what kind and i will see if i can help thanks.


----------



## widesheds (Nov 7, 2011)

That's some interesting piece of work on your end. The work looks to be simple yet intelligent enough with the good finish it looks even better. I have seen such flooring at a couple of places and many of the house redoing their floors do select this design as it adds to a wooden effect on the whole.


----------

